# My new Kawasaki ATV pics



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's a few pics of my new 2006 Kawasaki Prairie 360 4x4 with 2500lb Warn winch, 54" Cycle Country snowplow. I also got tire chains for the rear tires. I tried plowing with it Upstate, NY 6" of hard snow, off our 1/2 mile driveway, and all I can say is...THIS THING IS AWESOME!!! I got the driveway done in 15 minutes. I LOVE this ATV!!! What do you think? Now we just need some snow here in NJ.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

One more pic:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone?:salute:


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks like a really good start dude. I can remember the days of plowing with our tractor...boy, do I miss it.
James


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks JG, anyone else? I'm also only 15, and don't get my liscense until I'm 17. The ATV really is better than a truck for the type of drives I do.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice setup there. How well does it scrape?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great. I love the red with the black wheels and plow! Does it have a cigarette plug to put the light into or did you hard wire it?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

First Time Out said:


> Looks great. I love the red with the black wheels and plow! Does it have a cigarette plug to put the light into or did you hard wire it?


Thanks, It has a plug that was alrealy wired up (from factory). It has lights on dash to show Neutral, Oil, Reverse, 4x4 on, and Check belts.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Antnee77 said:


> Nice setup there. How well does it scrape?


So far, I've only used it once on gravel, but it pushes and scrapes like crazy (I set the skids down to avoid scraping off too much gravel). I pushed 6" of hard packed snow with no effort at all with the ATV. I LOVE it already!


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Looks awsome, i used to love plowing with my atv, those praries are nice, powerful. Now you can pull your mowers and trailer around to your close accounts. Good Luck with it.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

KubotaJr said:


> Looks awsome, i used to love plowing with my atv, those praries are nice, powerful. Now you can pull your mowers and trailer around to your close accounts. Good Luck with it.


Thanks!


----------



## VALENTIN (Dec 27, 2005)

HELLO,

VERY NICE TOY!

I.m from ROMANIA .... I have one too! 

KAWASAKI BRUTE FORCE V TWIN 750. I.m waiting the plow .... :crying: 

Valentin


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, anyone else plow with an ATV, have any pics of your set-ups?


----------



## VALENTIN (Dec 27, 2005)

i'll post some but w/o the plow ... maybe next week ... with the plow .. keep you posted!

valentin


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone else with an ATV setup, or comments?


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Heres my old kingquad with a 60 inch moose plow......Rob


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Rob- do you run shoes/skids on your atv plow, if so how much of a space is there between the very bottom of the blade and the ground?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is that a 250? I think i used to have one of those bad boys.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*2002 Honda Rancher/5 foot plow*

I have 2 quads, both are 2002 1 is rancher the other is a foreman, The plow is on the rancher, It plows fine in fluffy snow, once the wet heavy stuff hits it becomes a P.I.T.A


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Thats my baby.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice toys gentlemen!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice pics guys, thanks for posting! Anyone else?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

http://plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=138933&postcount=14
this is my atv its a good time


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

mkwl said:


> Rob- do you run shoes/skids on your atv plow, if so how much of a space is there between the very bottom of the blade and the ground?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Matt,

I put the shoes on only when on gravel. And yes the kingquad is a 250, but it has 15 foward gears and 3 gears in reverse. Not only that but it had a true locker in the front diff, talk about a pushin machine. I now have the blade mounted on my wife's 300 Pairie. I havent push snow with it in a couple of years, but its there ready if i ever need it......Rob


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Robhollar said:


> Matt,
> 
> I put the shoes on only when on gravel. And yes the kingquad is a 250, but it has 15 foward gears and 3 gears in reverse. Not only that but it had a true locker in the front diff, talk about a pushin machine. I now have the blade mounted on my wife's 300 Pairie. I havent push snow with it in a couple of years, but its there ready if i ever need it......Rob


I'm sorry, 15 forward gears!?


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

The old king's have High Low and Super low, w/ five gears in each.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone else have pics of their ATV setups?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

*Few pics from plowing today...*

Here's a few pics of my new ATV plowing. I couldn't get any action pics, sorry. We got around 4" here in Northern, NJ, but in some places I was plowing over 8" because it drifted. I LOVE this ATV, it went through this wet stuff like a hot knife through soft butter. I cleared my 5 drives in about 1/4 of the time using a snowblower! Here's the pics:


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks good.. If you can, PM me through lawnsite. I have the same user ID. I wanted to ask you a few questions about your atv. I plan on buying one in the summer, for next winter season.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Petr51488 said:


> Looks good.. If you can, PM me through lawnsite. I have the same user ID. I wanted to ask you a few questions about your atv. I plan on buying one in the summer, for next winter season.


Just send me an email at [email protected] (replace xxx's with com) I'll be happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Bump, anyone else have pics from plowing today with your ATV's (or trucks)?


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks neat. How much did the setup run you?


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like that thing cleans up pretty good! Good luck.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply's! The Kawasaki with the winch and plow was $6,099 plus I got the 4 year extended warranty, so the total was $6,599.


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

I have decided on a used ATV to start instead of a small truck, mainly because the meeting with the insurance man was less than enjoyable, looked at me like I was nuts, 16 and wanting to plow snow SO I suggested an ATV and he said that would be more reasonable (forget the price but it was like 2k less.) So I've been looking at a Polaris 500 from 1999, or a Polaris 500 sportsman from 2000. Is a 60" plow good for smallish drives or would the smaller plow be better?
this looks too good to be true (I'm thinking stolen) or I'd buy it tomorrow.








Year: 2004
Make: POLARIS
Model: SPORTSMAN 700
Model Detail: 
Price: $3,000
Mileage: 1,150 km
Date: 1/26/2006
Ad Type: Private 
2004 POLARIS SPORTSMAN 700 
Comment: Beautiful ATV, Original owner,immaculate condition, low miles .Please contact me for more pictures and details.Thank you ! 1,150 km. $3,000 905-470-4286.


----------



## toolin (Nov 21, 2002)

me1223 said:


> I have decided on a used ATV to start instead of a small truck, mainly because the meeting with the insurance man was less than enjoyable, looked at me like I was nuts, 16 and wanting to plow snow SO I suggested an ATV and he said that would be more reasonable (forget the price but it was like 2k less.) So I've been looking at a Polaris 500 from 1999, or a Polaris 500 sportsman from 2000. Is a 60" plow good for smallish drives or would the smaller plow be better?
> this looks too good to be true (I'm thinking stolen) or I'd buy it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm now running a 2004 Foreman Rubicon 500 w/52 inch plow and snowex salter on it, as well as a 500 sportsman and a 500 magnum, both with plows and salters. If I were you, I would stay away from Polaris. Although mine were near new when I bought them (2001, they are 2000 year models) I have had nothing but trouble with the Polaris. Others, as I hear, have much the same experience. They just aren't nearly as reliable as Honda's, Suzuki's, etc.

Btw, the 2000 magnum is up for sale by the way. Has less than 500 km's on the darn thing. Comes with 52" inch plow.


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

how far to the southwest are you, London or Windsor? Also what is the opinion on Yamahas, I've used their sleds and they rarely break, but never tried their ATVs.


----------



## SnowBoss (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's a link to, my humble tools.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=32785


----------



## toolin (Nov 21, 2002)

me1223 said:


> how far to the southwest are you, London or Windsor? Also what is the opinion on Yamahas, I've used their sleds and they rarely break, but never tried their ATVs.


I'm in Windsor. I've also heard Yamaha's are quite good. They are all good in fact, minus Polaris and maybe Artic Cat. This is from my experience with them, and well as a wealth of discussion with more serious ATV'ers.

If you are going to buy new, buy in the U.S. I just bought the 04 Rubicon, and saved myself at least $2000 over a new one bought here, even after paying duties (I declared), RIV and registration. Shop around stateside and you could pick up a brand new, quality Yamaha, 500cc machine for $5000 guaranteed. Import duties, if you decide to declare (you dont have too  ) are 7% GST.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a Yamaha G-9 gas golf cart with a 42 inch all-steel Craftsman plow with manual systems. I am currently building my own side wing blade for the right hand side. That's my toy.

-Thann


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

toolin said:


> I'm now running a 2004 Foreman Rubicon 500 w/52 inch plow and snowex salter on it, as well as a 500 sportsman and a 500 magnum, both with plows and salters. If I were you, I would stay away from Polaris. Although mine were near new when I bought them (2001, they are 2000 year models) I have had nothing but trouble with the Polaris. Others, as I hear, have much the same experience. They just aren't nearly as reliable as Honda's, Suzuki's, etc.
> 
> Btw, the 2000 magnum is up for sale by the way. Has less than 500 km's on the darn thing. Comes with 52" inch plow.


What size SnowEx do you have? How did you mount it? I just bought an Earthway M80 and am trying to come up with a mounting solution for my Brute Force. I'd rather not attach it to the rack. I'm thinking about a system from Montana Jacks with a 1 1/4 receiver and then some kind of bracket. Not sure. Maybe I can learn from your experience? Thanks.


----------



## toolin (Nov 21, 2002)

Lawnscape89 said:


> What size SnowEx do you have? How did you mount it? I just bought an Earthway M80 and am trying to come up with a mounting solution for my Brute Force. I'd rather not attach it to the rack. I'm thinking about a system from Montana Jacks with a 1 1/4 receiver and then some kind of bracket. Not sure. Maybe I can learn from your experience? Thanks.


I hope you can. I searched long and hard to see how I could mount this thing without risking frame warpage, and I found a solution that worked for me. Mount it to the rack.  Better yet, mount it to the frame beneath the rack.
Although the back rack capacity of most atv's is listed below 150lbs, everyone I've talked to (and its been a lot of people) have said they seriously underate them because of liability concerns. Some people are incredibly stupid, and the manufacturers dont want to be responsible for an idiot that goes baha'ing with 400 lbs on the back. Just go slow and it will be okay. My setup, including salter and salt, is just short of 250lbs, and the ATV handles it fine. Throw a optional bag of salt on the front to keep the ATV balanced. 
As far as my setup, I copied this:

http://www.bmarcticcat.com/snowandice.htm

Only other advice I can offer you is to isolate the salt from the atv. Use shields, rubber, whatever, but ensure that the salt gets no where near your ATV. Salt will ruin one in a real hurry otherwise.

Oh, btw, it's a snowex 375. Couple guys have posted pictures with them on their ATV's.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

hey matt do u have any pics of hwo your winch is mounted im tryign to figur eout th ebrackets on my 07 360 4x4 heres a pic playing on some rocks comign soon is a plow hopefully before winter


----------



## lttbsr (Aug 25, 2004)

Here are a few pictures from last year of my brother on my Honda. Hes plowing the private subdivision road that we live on.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

How do you guys with only atv's (with no truck/trailer) get from job to job with your atv legally? Do you drive around town on city streets? I have a 50" Swisher plow for my quads and it works great!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Nothing like digging up a thread from a year ago.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Aahh memories...


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

lttbsr said:


> Here are a few pictures from last year of my brother on my Honda. Hes plowing the private subdivision road that we live on.


You have to plow that whole road with the fourwheeler? What happens when 10" drop?


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

i got a truck for plowing soon to have a plow on my s10 blazer


----------



## lttbsr (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a '97 F-350 now with a 7.5 foot western with a meyer mini spreader or a snow ex spreader. I just use the ATV for something different after the 8 years of going at it full trottle it is nice to just do it for fun and beer money now. I attached a picture of the old set up from a few years ago.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ljrce said:


> hey matt do u have any pics of hwo your winch is mounted im tryign to figur eout th ebrackets on my 07 360 4x4 heres a pic playing on some rocks comign soon is a plow hopefully before winter


I'll see if I can get a pic of the winch mount in the next few days.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's the best pic I could find of the winch mount on my ATV...

Hope the pic helps!

-Matt


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

ok thank u very much ill post a pic with mien tommorow


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

mkwl said:


> Rob- do you run shoes/skids on your atv plow, if so how much of a space is there between the very bottom of the blade and the ground?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Sorry for the long delay, no I dont use shoes in the pics my plow isnt in the down position, i actually have the plow lifted slightly.....

It was considered a 300 CC, I have since bought a 2002 650 Pairie......Rob


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*Here's my ATV with plow.*

This is the only one that i have on my computer but i can take more if you anyone wants.


----------



## Humvee13 (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is my Grizzly 600 with a 54inch Warn Plow using a Warn electric actuator to raise and lower. Works great for my driveway.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Kawasaki Brute Force 750 ATV*

Here is my Brute Force 750 (Sidewalk Machine). The second pic shows it with the tires I use during storms and with the machine that it replaced.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

they all look good....

question tho...do u guys just drive from house to house or trailer them...b.c i know when i had my 400ex for a few years i would get stopped by cops and/or get fines in the mail b.c they knew where i lived....this is the 3rd year without a 4wheeler/or dirtbike to ride around on let alone in the snow....

good luck with it tho it looks really cool...oh yeah did u mount that light on there??


----------



## sr148 (Nov 30, 2006)

*kawasaki 400 moose snow plow*

Here is my ATV works very well and a blast to drive


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

rfed32;332550 said:


> they all look good....
> 
> question tho...do u guys just drive from house to house or trailer them...b.c i know when i had my 400ex for a few years i would get stopped by cops and/or get fines in the mail b.c they knew where i lived....this is the 3rd year without a 4wheeler/or dirtbike to ride around on let alone in the snow....
> 
> good luck with it tho it looks really cool...oh yeah did u mount that light on there??


It really all depends on where you live and the attitude of the local law enforcement. In addition, lets not forget that you were whipping around a 400EX and these guys are driving utility beasts for snow removal purposes. It's not legal in all places, but in many locations you can get away with it.


----------



## Blackwin (Mar 19, 2005)

Here's my toy.
It's a blast to plow with,


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a 400 rancher with a 60 inch blade and it works great. Pictures will be coming soon.. I usually just drive though town and stuff and say heck with the cops. Some of them are idiots about it but they can neva catch you when there is 6 inches or more on the ground....I seen a picture of one with the Orange state plows. How well do those work, because the straight blade is kinda a pain, or would you suggest getting a V plow. Also manual lift or use a winch. I havea manual on mine, but the old arms start to hurt after an hour or so.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here's my Rancher with the blade on.


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*my new kawaski atv pics*

I used to have a 04 rancher 350 with a 60 inch moose plow I sold it and got a eiger 400 the thing I did not like aobut the honda was the reverse on it u would have to go down to nuteral and pull the button back then push down to reverse


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

mkwl;270226 said:


> Anyone else with an ATV setup, or comments?


Heres my ATV setup. Its a Kawasaki BruteForce 750cc. Its a tank.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice quads guys, keep 'em coming!


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

*Lawnscape89*

Hey lawnscape
What brand salt spreader is that? Earth Way?


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, it's an Earthway Model M80. It's stainless steel and you can open and close the "chute" with the flip of a switch.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Lawnscape89;332399 said:


> Here is my Brute Force 750 (Sidewalk Machine). The second pic shows it with the tires I use during storms and with the machine that it replaced.


Where did you get that spreader from, could you post a shot of it up close, I would like to see how it mounts.

Thanks :bluebounc


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Here's a couple picks of the mount. You can't see mine too well (I'll try to get a better pic today), so I added the one from the website: http://www.montanajacks.com/.

It's a great setup and mine has a place for a ball hitch at the bottom. I spent a lot of time trying to decide on the best way to do this, and I think this is it. The only problem is that you can't buy just the rear mount, you have to get the front, too.

I had a welder fab a mount that slips right into the receiver and it's very easy to take on and off, just remove a pin.

With this setup, the frame holds the weight, not the rack and I can see into it easier. Plus, I don't have to lift the bags so high  .

You can get the spreader here: http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...?storeId=6970&productId=200311079&R=200311079

I don't think that's where I got mine, though. I'll look it up and let you know. I'm pretty sure I paid less.

I started with the M40, but wanted to hold more, so I moved up to the M80.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info, good pic's too. I'm looking into this this weekend since there is a major lack of snow around here, or cold weather for that matter


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Here are some follow up photos.

The first one shows my "control panel". The selonoid and spinner are operated by the two switches on top of the handle bars. Note the power angle control for the plow in the middle- I'm getting way too lazy  (plus, it beats a red rope any day....JK  . Actually, I'm not too impressed with the power angles performance, but that's another story).

Second is of the spreader and fabricated mount.

Third is of the machine and the sturdy hitch.

Last is a pic of the variable speed controller (optional) and is great so you can control the flow (and width) of material.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

mkwl-- im assuming you only plow driveways with your atv or maybe not but how many do you have?


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Eyesell;335144 said:


> Thanks for the info, good pic's too. I'm looking into this this weekend since there is a major lack of snow around here, or cold weather for that matter


I got it from Outside Pride: http://outsidepride.com/store/product.php?productid=16222&cat=355&page=1

I don't see it listed, but I remember buying the M40 and it was about the size of our push spreaders and I wanted something larger. I called back and they exchanged it for the M80 with no questions asked. I paid a total of $925.00 for the spreader and speed control. I think I got free shipping, but I don't remember. About the same price as just the spreader from other places.


----------



## caruso_services (Oct 3, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to clean it for a pic. But here it is.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's a couple shots of mine, hope this works


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

A few more, enjoy, can't wait to use the damm thing, LOL


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Eye (LOL) really could've used one of those last year when I was freezing at 3AM doing sidewalks!! Is there a door on the other side? How do you feel about visibility? It looks like a great idea for blowing snow or freezing rain  Is it easy to remove and, finally, where did you get it. Sorry, I got in the middle of you posting. Thanks. Make your atv look like a beetle - LOL.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

The last two, try'd to get a shot with the strobe's going but no such luck.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JET enterprises;335575 said:


> mkwl-- im assuming you only plow driveways with your atv or maybe not but how many do you have?


I have 7-9 looooong driveways lined up for this season, I just do drives as I'm in the middle of a suburban/rural area, and live in a town with NO stores, that's right, not a single store or gas station in my whole town, so no lot plowing for me (until I get my truck for next season)!

The quad works great for the drives I do!!!

Pray for SNOW!!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

caruso_services;335768 said:


> I didn't get a chance to clean it for a pic. But here it is.


Nice quads guys!!!

Caruso, what size plow do you have on that quad, a 72"???


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Lawnscape89;335981 said:


> Eye (LOL) really could've used one of those last year when I was freezing at 3AM doing sidewalks!! Is there a door on the other side? How do you feel about visibility? It looks like a great idea for blowing snow or freezing rain  Is it easy to remove and, finally, where did you get it. Sorry, I got in the middle of you posting. Thanks. Make your atv look like a beetle - LOL.


Yes there is a zipper door on both sides, I just have them zipped closed, visibility is actually pretty good, as far as freezing rain and snow, yeah it should be awesome for that type of weather. It's very easy to remove, a few straps in front and back as well as some re-usable zip ties and away ya go. I bought it from the rip off dealer by my house, where I got the quad from. Only reason I say RIp-Off is cause I'm telling everyone who reads this post, don't buy a thing from Metro Power Sports in Canton MI., I'm still fighting these guys on the price of this thing. They totally ripped me off, they are huge scam artists, I'm almost to the lawyer point right now. As you can see in the one picture it still only has 0.08 hours on it cause I'm trying to return the damm thing or at least get some money back.

Anyhow sorry for blowing up here, I just hate being taken advantage of, sorry again guys.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

mkwl;335984 said:


> I have 7-9 looooong driveways lined up for this season, I just do drives as I'm in the middle of a suburban/rural area, and live in a town with NO stores, that's right, not a single store or gas station in my whole town, so no lot plowing for me (until I get my truck for next season)!
> 
> The quad works great for the drives I do!!!
> 
> Pray for SNOW!!!!!:bluebounc


thats good stuff.. i pray for snow everyday my friend, i should prob stop and maybe it will come


----------



## caruso_services (Oct 3, 2006)

mkwl;335988 said:


> Nice quads guys!!!
> 
> Caruso, what size plow do you have on that quad, a 72"???


No- It is a 60". I am getting ready to go do some touch up on it before it gets used this year.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

payup hey matt watch the carburator boot that connect carb to the motor and watch the boot that goes into the belt cover watch them close while our ridding this past wednesday after it was to late i found out th eboot was ripped and it sucked up mud and blew it up but the dealer is doing it because i just go tit back from them wednesdya morning from them putting a jet kit in it i though i would warn u the dealers is doing it under waranty so im happy and lets hope for some snow


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ljrce;348513 said:


> payup hey matt watch the carburator boot that connect carb to the motor and watch the boot that goes into the belt cover watch them close while our ridding this past wednesday after it was to late i found out th eboot was ripped and it sucked up mud and blew it up but the dealer is doing it because i just go tit back from them wednesdya morning from them putting a jet kit in it i though i would warn u the dealers is doing it under waranty so im happy and lets hope for some snow


I'll keep an eye on that, thanks!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

heres a pic of our wolverine all set up for plowing minus the sand bags we set on the racks for added ballast


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

In about a week or soo I'll be getting a 07 Polaris Sportsman 500 H.O. EFI with a 60" Polaris Glacier plow when I get it I'll snap some pics and post them up.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Check out this page. It is of my 04 Polaris ATP 330 with an air operated V-Plow I designed and built.

http://www.bbyardscape.com/bbyardscape_024.htm


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Pretty cool stuff, Mark13 is your unit 4 wheel drive ??

Thanks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ya, its 4wd, no locker in the front though so its really only 3 wheel drive unless u pull the front brake in to get both front wheels to spin if needed


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

eyesell - im sorry to hear about your bad experience with Metro .... i bought my 2000 300ex from them .. no problem ... how ever i do know the owner .... so if you still having problems lemme know ... even though im responding to this in the middle of summer .. LOL


----------



## hockeyman (Jul 1, 2007)

me1223;276943 said:


> I have decided on a used ATV to start instead of a small truck, mainly because the meeting with the insurance man was less than enjoyable, looked at me like I was nuts, 16 and wanting to plow snow SO I suggested an ATV and he said that would be more reasonable (forget the price but it was like 2k less.) So I've been looking at a Polaris 500 from 1999, or a Polaris 500 sportsman from 2000. Is a 60" plow good for smallish drives or would the smaller plow be better?
> this looks too good to be true (I'm thinking stolen) or I'd buy it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


is this still for sale i am looking for an atv and where are you in southern ontario


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

hey mkwl i got rid of my o7 360 and moved up a notch to a brute force 650 and ill post pictures tommorow


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

here is one of my toys


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

well here it is 2007 kawasaki brute force 650 vtwin with 0 miles and a warn rt 2500 pound warn on it here are pics


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

better get some dirt on it.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Are you kidding, that thing is way too nice.

Hey, I have a question for all you plow heads, I'm looking for a small heater I can plug into my 12VDC power supply and keep inside my 4 wheeler enclosure....any suggestions ??

Thanks


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

umm i will check a book i have and check back with ya about the heater and what size plow u think i can put on it and im tryign to decide what kinda tires to put on it thanks


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I use mine strickly for plowing, other than that it never comes outta the trailer, I will say this though, the stock tires work great, no problems at all.

Look forward to seeing what you have regarding the heater


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

ok well u could do it a few ways here is one ideal and ill keep looking http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ts&QueryText=heater&Ntx=matchall&N=4887&Nty=1


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

This is great, thank you very much, I have a Cabela's about 45 min. from my house, this may be the ticket. I was thinking any decent electric heater may draw too much power for the power outlet anyway.

Regards


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

nice ATV'S

all looks like work horses


----------

